# adding memory to EMACHINE



## johnmc (Jan 8, 2003)

I have a 4 year old EMACHINE etower 366id model(32 MB, 366 mh, 4.3 gb). I bought a 128 MB chip from Staples and can't get it to work. When I put it in slot #1 and boot up, nothing happens and the screen freezes at the EMACHINE logo. When I add my original 32 MB chip, it boots OK, but only show 96 MB of memory. Anyone know why the new chip ( PNY Products chip) won't work. Is there something wrong with the new chip or is it incompatible with my EMACHINE to produce at total of 160 MB. Thanks, JOHN.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

John
Welcome to TSG!
Not sure why the PHY module would not work since we have no specifics on it. There could be several reasons, Parity vs Non-Parity, bus speed 66 vs 100 required for your machine. Anyway here is a link to the manufacturer Crucial who has a high quality product and I have not had one from them that did not work as specified.

http://www.crucial.com/store/listpa...Machines&cat=RAM&model=eTower+366id&submit=Go

Also E-Machines online product specs leave allot to be desired so they are no help. They only make available product specs and not technical specs.
http://www.emachines.com/products/previous.html

Dave


----------



## johnmc (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks Dave. I've heard of that CRUCIAL so I'll check out their site. I took that chip back to Staples and they refunded my money with no questions. I'm sure the chip wasn't defective, but instead just wasn't compatible with my EMACHINE. 
Glad to be part of this group. I'm a computer NEWBIE(not really new to computers but just don't know alot about them) and I'll probably be asking occassionally questions that I'm sure the others on the list will wonder why I asked such an easy question. Thanks again, JOHN.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi johnmc

Could be you needed sd ram (single density) and you bought dd ram (double density) that way only half of your 128 would be recognised + 64........64 + 32 = 96 which is what you got

just a possibility - anyway see the link to crucial, it should give you all the information you need to know.

steam


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

John
I am sure if you select from Crucial you will not have a problem with incorrect RAM. Remember to place the largest MB module in the slot nearest the processor which is slot 0 then of course your other one will go in slot 1. Let us know how it turns out!

Dave


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi- I just love eMachines.....yah, like I love dogs that bite!
Not anything wrong with anything posted already, and Crucial RAM is great.

Just posting this so you have it. The support site is different than the one above.... please have a look at: Customer Care:
http://www.e4me.com/

Then, using this or from the main page above:
http://www.emachines.com/support/tech_support.html

Then, to here:

http://www.emachines.com/support/faqindex.html
Then, to here:

http://www.emachines.com/support/view_faq.html?faq=1004986892
All about other things you may need to know sometime.

The last page explains all about memory for your system. Scroll down the page a ways, there is a chart about it. Interestingly, they show that the factory installed chips should be in the first slot....something I do not think is 100% true....as davey posted, the larger one usually goes in first slot, but there may be something you need to check out...I am not sure. They do leave a lot to be desired, that's for sure, with online support.


----------

